# Raleigh Bomber



## ian allinson (28 May 2014)

Back in 1983 I had a 3spd Raleigh Bomber and would really like another one,

There are a couple on ebay but one has 24in wheels which is too small, and the other is miles away and he isn't prepared to bung it in a couriers van.

I would also be interested in a Raleigh Europa.

So if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Ian


----------

